

AWS SDK for Go - jeffbarr
https://github.com/awslabs/aws-sdk-go

======
kid0m4n
This is great to hear. If this had come out 8 months ago, we would have
definitely not taken out AWS from the running. Our startup choose Go as its
primary language, and Amazon's lack of a Go SDK definitely turned us away.

------
johne20
Awesome news Jeff! I have been waiting for this since I asked for it at a
DynamoDB presentation ;)

------
Yadi
Well well well! I guess it's time to put on back my GO hat.

Thanks for sharing Jeff! As usual good stuff.

